# Very large filter-less vase beta tank advice?



## ryanlogic (Dec 21, 2009)

I bought a really cool vase to use for a Betta and I put some plant substrate that I got from pets mart a long time ago that I never used. I can't really put a filter on it but its a substantial size and I might be able to mount a CFL bulb over it if I could find a plant that would be happy in such a low light situation.

What would you guys do with this???


----------



## ryanlogic (Dec 21, 2009)

http://instagram.com/p/dYCk7zOnvY/


----------



## jpappy789 (Jul 28, 2013)

Honestly, that is way too tall and thin to be good for a betta...they do need some space to swim around, not just in a circle.


----------



## Lrod2225 (Jun 30, 2013)

Its probably not the greatest habit for a betta but its probably better then half the homes bettas find themselves in and definitely better then the lil cups pet store keep them in. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jpappy789 (Jul 28, 2013)

Lrod2225 said:


> Its probably not the greatest habit for a betta but its probably better then half the homes bettas find themselves in and definitely better then the lil cups pet store keep them in.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Keeping it in an unsuitable vase long term isn't a solution though. 

By the time any plants are in it there will be less swimming room too.


----------



## tandaina (Aug 17, 2013)

Way too far to the surface for a betta. They like and need to surface.


----------



## defiesexistence (Sep 13, 2010)

So about 36" high, by 6" diameter? Please skip the fish. Not enough swimming room, or oxygenation for that tall cylinder. Not that bettas aren't labyrinth fish, but they still need water with decent oxygenation. That container would make a beautiful riparium though! Fill that awesome cylinder up half or most of the way. A focal plant for the water portion, and an emergent species for above the water line. Or in place of trying to figure how to set a terrestrial plant in there, perhaps water lettuce? Roots hanging down like that would be amazing. An interesting species of snail to make less hassle of cleaning for you, and there ya go.


----------



## capri (Aug 23, 2012)

Skip the fish ,to the above poster: Bettas ARE Labyrinth Fish!!!


----------



## defiesexistence (Sep 13, 2010)

^ Give it another read


----------



## peachii (Jun 1, 2013)

Get some Opae Ula shrimp(probably mispelled) and make it a brackish tank, top offs and small water changes. Get some brackish types or moss of algae and they would be perfectly happy in that jar to live and breed. 

Beautiful red shrimp that after they adjust and breed you could turn around and sell for a little extra money.


----------



## Django (Jun 13, 2012)

I also think less height and more surface area and substrate area would be better. I have a 10 gallon planted tank and my new female betta has been swimming from one side to the other along the back glass. She also periodically goes up to the surface to take a breath. It's a nice vase, though, and would look good with some tall dried flowers in it.


----------



## ryanlogic (Dec 21, 2009)

Ok, no betta.

my wife is gonna be pissed Lol 

I would like to have some kind of aquatic plant inside any tall low light and low maintenance species that would be cool? 

maybe I'll just buy a drill.... Make some kind of higher tech tank...


----------



## lipadj46 (Apr 6, 2011)

A long skinny piece of manzanita panted with Java moss, some vals and some red cherry shrimp. You would need a small sponge with air or power head on the bottom to circulate water though

sent from an undisclosed location using morse code


----------



## defiesexistence (Sep 13, 2010)

Is it going to be sunlit? I have found Rotala works well, maybe a red vallisneria would work well for you. Cryptocoryne balansae would look sweet too. Or some reddish stems? Those are all low light and easy, or maybe a cultivated colorful sword plant would fill the space up neatly.


----------



## Seedreemer (Sep 28, 2008)

There are some tall anubias. I had them in a 75g a few years ago. Some crypts are tall as well. And shrimp would be awesome in this, especially if you do the curvy driftwood planted with something.


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

Yep, crypt balanase, gets 24 to 36 inches


----------



## kcoscia (Jul 24, 2013)

water sprite? i just got some really tall stems that are cool


----------



## ryanlogic (Dec 21, 2009)

*Not sun lit*

I like the idea of srimp!

I'm going to research the plants you guys are suggesting. 

I would have to figure out a light if I'm really going to do this right. 

Maybe instead of worrying about the plants I should figure out which light to buy.... I was thinking of just screwing a clip on dark lamp to the wall above the vase and then finding a large CFL bulb with plant friendly color temperature... But my wife says that is going to be ugly ( even if I neatly hide the wiring! ) 

it would be cool if I could drill a hole somewhere near the bottom and mount a barbed fitting for an air pump. Then I could have discreet air without having wires and tubes running down the inside....

maybe I should just use it as a vase and build a real tank.


----------



## jpappy789 (Jul 28, 2013)

ryanlogic said:


> maybe I should just use it as a vase and build a real tank.


I like that idea


----------



## amberoze (May 22, 2012)

A val spiralis would look cool in there. They grow enormously tall when allowed.

Edit, with an air stone to aid circulation of course.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## defiesexistence (Sep 13, 2010)

Drilling? I can hear the gears turning from here, Ryan :red_mouth

If it were just plants, I wouldn't worry terribly much about circulation. They make more oxygen in the day than they use at night. If you wanted to explore alternatives, that vase would make a spectacular terrarium.


----------



## kal_daka87 (Dec 21, 2012)

lipadj46 said:


> sent from an undisclosed location using morse code


 HAHA! Sorry but this made my day!

as for the vase +1 to what everyone else is saying. :hihi:


----------



## ryanlogic (Dec 21, 2009)

My wife wants to put fish in it. 

I have to figure out how to distract her or something.

Can't really afford to get tied up with fish tanks again. 

But when did that ever stop me? 

Mr aqua rimless tanks still available?


----------



## swoof (Jun 30, 2010)

ryanlogic said:


> Mr aqua rimless tanks still available?


Yes still available, and they are working on low iron tanks and trying to keep them reasonable. There are a few other companies with rimless tanks too.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

ryanlogic said:


> I have to figure out how to distract her or something.


Diamonds are forever.

v2


----------



## gahboo (Aug 1, 2013)

I had a betta in a 1.5 gallon jar type bowl. He was docile and spent most of the day just hovering over his rock.

I moved him to a planted 5.5 gallon, with filtration, and a Small yeast type CO2 generator and he is a completely different fish. He is now VERY active, plays in the current, and has much better color.

The effort was so worthwhile that I set up another tank with another betta!


----------



## Fantastic5 (Aug 29, 2013)

I love this vase. Where did you get it? Jungle Val near a window with natural light.


----------



## ryanlogic (Dec 21, 2009)

Ikea 20$ in the plant section. 

it's thick and good quality.

Might buy another.


----------



## ryanlogic (Dec 21, 2009)

Decide to put a betta in this instead: 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=422657


----------

